# My new coffee table



## Stradawhovious (Apr 27, 2012)

Disclaimer.  Those who are horribly offended at the sight of a gun, close the thread now.

Seriously.

Back to the show.

I've been taking a break from photos to do some work around the house.  With the ****ty housing market I cant sell, so I might as well make it better.

At any rate, I recently came across a Mosin Nagant shipping crate.  (For those of you that aren't familiar with what a Mosin Nagant is, it is a [mainly] Soviet Military rifle that was in service from the 1890s through the 1960s and 70s.  They are cool.  I collect them.)

The crate is big, but I have seen pictures where folks repurpose them into furniture, so I decided to give it a try.  I spent a little time and money at home depot, swore a bunch, drank a bunch and played with some power tools and came up with the following....












The only thing I replaced was the lid, everything else is vintage Mosin.  I'm really happy with the outcome, and now it has become my absolute favorite piece of furniture!  I just have to paint the hardware, and find an old weathered lock.  The one that's on there now is new and shiny, and that won't do.


----------



## KenC (Apr 27, 2012)

It needs a sticker that says "Break Glass in Case of German Invasion"


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to collect and had a dozen MN rifles and Carbines, some round but I loved the Hex receivers best. The Finnish M39 Finnish M39 also is quite a beauty, had a dozen of them too. The wood on the M39 is so gorgeous. .... now back to your table. I love it. 

Do you watch enemy at the gates and hold your M91 tight? (I do) 


History: M1891 was one of the first battle rifles to use smokeless powder charges. I believe the Lebel was the first and Mosin Nagant second right around the same year.


----------



## FSJeffo (Apr 27, 2012)

Great idea! Really nicely executed too.

JM


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 27, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Do you watch enemy at the gates and hold your M91 tight? (I do)



I don't have a M91.

Yet.  

But I did watch Enemy at the Gates in celebration of getting the table finished.  



FSJeffo said:


> Great idea! Really nicely executed too.
> 
> JM



Thanks!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2012)

91/3o eh? Or are those m38 carbines? Hard to see the length in the photo.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 27, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> 91/3o eh? Or are those m38 carbines? Hard to see the length in the photo.


 Yep. 91/30s. I do have a line in a 91 and a 91/59 though. Soon. Very soon.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2012)

Check out those Finns. The M39 is a really nice rifle, good weight and much finer trigger than the original Russians. I used to get them delivered by mail, many are "antique" receivers and can be shipped to your door  Oh I miss cleaning off the cosmolene and the smell of 'Ol #9


----------

